# The heavy webber group...



## TLover007 (May 18, 2014)

Hi guys... i am looking to buy the T that (in your opinion) webbs the most... post some pics to support your statement!! 

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## Duckaay (May 18, 2014)

ive heard the green bottle blues are really good for webbing, but i aslo picked up my obt ( P. murinus) yesterday and has already webbed up the whole corner of its enclosure i will try get some pictures later for you as there webbing is really cool once they have
started in one place they kind of work from there.


----------



## MatthewM1 (May 18, 2014)

C. fasciatum!

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jones0911 (May 18, 2014)

TLover007 said:


> Hi guys... i am looking to buy the T that (in your opinion) webbs the most... post some pics to support your statement!!
> 
> Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


OBT


----------



## TLover007 (May 18, 2014)

Jones0911 said:


> OBT


You not gona believe this but I am not allowed to own OBT in RSA. They said they are to closely related to the baboons we have here... but i wish i could thats one damn nice T!!!

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!

---------- Post added 05-18-2014 at 01:24 PM ----------




MatthewM1 said:


> C. fasciatum!
> 
> Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


On its way... receiving it tuesday cant flipen wait!!! 

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## gizmosdeath (May 18, 2014)

My M. Balfouri has made a fantastic web. The only part about it that sucks is I want to sex it but I can't get to the molt and it hasn't kicked the molt out of it's burrow yet. I have to say that my GBB and the M. Balfouri are my best webbers and I don't think that I could say that I have a favorite. 

View attachment 126908

View attachment 126909

View attachment 126910

View attachment 126911

View attachment 126912


----------



## skippydude (May 18, 2014)

For a semi docile, heavy webber that spends a lot of time out in the open, I like my GBBs


----------



## Quinquangular (May 18, 2014)

skippydude said:


> For a semi docile, heavy webber that spends a lot of time out in the open, I like my GBBs
> 
> View attachment 126913
> View attachment 126914


Agreed. GBBs are probably the heaviest webbers that are the most 'docile'. But, hair flicking is too much on this species, lol.

My sling is like 1" and webbed a lot for its size.


----------



## awiec (May 18, 2014)

My C.darlingi webs a ton but I'm not sure if you're allowed to have them in your area.


----------



## TLover007 (May 18, 2014)

My GBB is also an amazing webber... i need to go take a pic when its done... its so cool I love Gbbs...



skippydude said:


> For a semi docile, heavy webber that spends a lot of time out in the open, I like my GBBs
> 
> View attachment 126913
> View attachment 126914


That is very impressive  and i will be looking for that one!!



gizmosdeath said:


> My M. Balfouri has made a fantastic web. The only part about it that sucks is I want to sex it but I can't get to the molt and it hasn't kicked the molt out of it's burrow yet. I have to say that my GBB and the M. Balfouri are my best webbers and I don't think that I could say that I have a favorite.
> 
> View attachment 126908
> 
> ...




Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## TLover007 (May 18, 2014)

awiec said:


> My C.darlingi webs a ton but I'm not sure if you're allowed to have them in your area.


Im not sure but i also think i am not allowed... sucks...

This is my violet tree spider 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## skippydude (May 18, 2014)

More GBB porn


----------



## friendttyy (May 18, 2014)

TLover007 said:


> You not gona believe this but I am not allowed to own OBT in RSA. They said they are to closely related to the baboons we have here... but i wish i could thats one damn nice T!!!
> 
> Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!
> 
> ...


 I saw one at my LPS the other day. But those people are stupid. Selling alligators or something similar to alligators for R10 000 ($1000) each. And I never knew we weren't allowed to keep OBT's. Damn. I like OBT's ! And the tree spider looks like a dirt-hanger spider...wonder if they have suck a thing :?


----------



## cold blood (May 18, 2014)

skippydude said:


> More GBB porn
> 
> View attachment 126929
> View attachment 126930


Dang!  That's a heckuva t room!


----------



## skippydude (May 18, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Dang!  That's a heckuva t room!


That's my livingroom lol


----------



## cold blood (May 18, 2014)

Haha, heckuva living room then.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (May 18, 2014)

You can never go wrong with Ceratogyrus darlingi for heavy webbers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AgVet09 (May 19, 2014)

My GBB's and C. marshalli all web like it's their job fwiw.



C. marshalli


----------



## Pociemon (May 19, 2014)

Linothele webs very much, but it is a true spider thought, but still a very nice big one.


----------



## TLover007 (May 19, 2014)

skippydude said:


> More GBB porn
> 
> View attachment 126929
> View attachment 126930


One day my bedroom / T room will look like this!!  Thnx for the pics guys they are awsome... I transferred my gbb recently so her enclosure is still indur construction. Will wait till she is done before i post some pics...

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!

---------- Post added 05-19-2014 at 01:10 PM ----------




friendttyy said:


> I saw one at my LPS the other day. But those people are stupid. Selling alligators or something similar to alligators for R10 000 ($1000) each. And I never knew we weren't allowed to keep OBT's. Damn. I like OBT's ! And the tree spider looks like a dirt-hanger spider...wonder if they have suck a thing :?


Ya I have seen a few OBTs at LPS in the past but I havent seen any in a very long time... 

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!

---------- Post added 05-19-2014 at 01:13 PM ----------




Tongue Flicker said:


> You can never go wrong with Ceratogyrus darlingi for heavy webbers


Doesnt look like your darlingi is very happy with you... maybe it thinks you are going to steal its webb and sell it, like its a sheep and you are taking its wool hahaha

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## Tongue Flicker (May 20, 2014)

She's always like that. Though a heavy webber, she's practically a pet rock now, always spread out in the middle ready for anything that falls haha


----------



## tjrd83 (May 21, 2014)

Holothele incei all the way. I can rehouse this thing and she will re-web in a day.


----------



## TLover007 (May 21, 2014)

tjrd83 said:


> Holothele incei all the way. I can rehouse this thing and she will re-web in a day.


I have a comunal of about 5 of these but they are still young... reminds me i should transfer them this weekend... love those guys. Love the way they feed...

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## spiderengineer (May 21, 2014)

chilobrachys genus


Chilobrachys dyscolus













Chilobrachys fimbriatus













Chilobrachys sp.Veitnam Blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TLover007 (May 21, 2014)

spiderengineer said:


> chilobrachys genus
> 
> 
> Chilobrachys dyscolus
> ...


I FINALLLLLYYYY got my C Fimbriatus tonight its a small 1inch sling but its so nice cant wait... whats the growing rate of these guys in your personal opinion??

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## Merfolk (May 21, 2014)

Everyone forgot Ephehophus murinus... the havecthe thickest, craziest webs, could use it as a trampoline....


----------



## TLover007 (May 21, 2014)

Merfolk said:


> Everyone forgot Ephehophus murinus... the havecthe thickest, craziest webs, could use it as a trampoline....


Post a pic if you can??

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## spiderengineer (May 21, 2014)

TLover007 said:


> I FINALLLLLYYYY got my C Fimbriatus tonight its a small 1inch sling but its so nice cant wait... whats the growing rate of these guys in your personal opinion??
> 
> Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


I consider them pretty fast growers


----------



## TarantulaGuy84 (May 21, 2014)

My C. Marshalli is a good webber. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TLover007 (May 21, 2014)

TarantulaGuy84 said:


> My C. Marshalli is a good webber.
> View attachment 126975
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Very very nice but once again im 99% sure i am not allowed to keep them... i have no choice... i have to move 

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## awiec (May 21, 2014)

TLover007 said:


> Very very nice but once again im 99% sure i am not allowed to keep them... i have no choice... i have to move
> 
> Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


grab a few H.pulchripes on your way out  The Ephebopus genus also likes to web and dig, but can be pet holes. Avics are good webbers too and they are pretty cheap, even if they are a little boring compared to other spiders.


----------



## Storm76 (May 22, 2014)

C. fimbriatus - hands down! Webs more than my GBBs right from sling already:


----------



## TLover007 (May 22, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> C. fimbriatus - hands down! Webs more than my GBBs right from sling already:


Ugh thats so nice!! Cant wait for mine to grow up to this size!! Lovit so much i think one is not enough...



awiec said:


> grab a few H.pulchripes on your way out  The Ephebopus genus also likes to web and dig, but can be pet holes. Avics are good webbers too and they are pretty cheap, even if they are a little boring compared to other spiders.


I have a A Avic and A Versicolor i love them both...

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## TLover007 (May 25, 2014)

My H incei colony in serious need of a transfer... will post pics when i transfer tomorow night


----------



## TLover007 (May 28, 2014)

My Gbb hunting his dubia...


----------



## pnshmntMMA (May 28, 2014)

My OBT webbed like a psycho. Under substrate, above substrate, everything. 


Sent from the Bantu Wind using Tapatalk.


----------

